# Viv project in progress 4wx2dx3h for my new Kimberlys (Rock scape)



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

I will post as the project advances

The enclosure 4x2x3










The best thermostat for the job day and night temps available plus alarm if lamps blow bought from Scales and Fangs thanks Rob Trish Steve and Nursie:lol2:you know who you are:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Thermo control pro II £54 worth every penny


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

good stats but cant be used for lamps only ceramic heaters and mats.


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

zemon said:


> good stats but cant be used for lamps only ceramic heaters and mats.


That is what is going imto it a 250watt ceramic


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice viv there mate, glad you like your stat.

Rob.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

have you figured out how to do your timer on it yet? lol
we cant figure it out


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

zemon said:


> have you figured out how to do your timer on it yet? lol
> we cant figure it out


As soon as i find out will let you know there is an english section in the manual:whistling2:


----------



## connord94 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see the viv progress!


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

You will need:-Expanding foam for this build: victory:
The bigger the vivarium the more leeway you have for artistic flair.

Draw onto the inside of your vivarium the rough lay out that you wish to ochieve,as shown in the pictures.You also require a large amount of fore vision to picture the completed vivarium 


















When you are quite sure that this will be close to your final design you can then go over the penciled plan with a permanent marker pen.Do not concider this your absolute final design as if you are like me, ideas will pour in from everywhere.
Foot note:-Before i started this i did go through other posts on this subject in this section and posted them to my inbox for future reference.


























Ok to give you an idea the point at which you see it here took me about 2 hours


----------



## connord94 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking Good


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

connord94 said:


> Looking Good


Thanks: victory:

Also,not that i will get into the expanding foam descriptions until later but the amount you see in the viv was 2 large cans.:whistling2: Even though it is called expanding foam it does not expand as much as you would of thought.:bash:So back to B&Q today.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Not to say "I TOLD YA SO" or anything but does my idea of polysiren (sp) not sound more appealing :whistling2:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Huge can of Polycell foam £7.19 in Wilco's

Hers is the link, hope its of help

Polycell Expanding Foam Polyfilla 825ml at Wilkinson Plus


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Scales and Fangs said:


> Not to say "I TOLD YA SO" or anything but does my idea of polysiren (sp) not sound more appealing :whistling2:


MMmmmmm going well so far:whistling2:touch wood



Toeboe said:


> Huge can of Polycell foam £7.19 in Wilco's
> 
> Hers is the link, hope its of help
> 
> Polycell Expanding Foam Polyfilla 825ml at Wilkinson Plus


Will have a look but getting it from site at the mo Polycell Expanding Foam Polyfilla 825ml at Building site FREE:whistling2:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

tick said:


> Will have a look but getting it from site at the mo Polycell Expanding Foam Polyfilla 825ml at Building site FREE:whistling2:


I'll give yer a fiver inc post per tube,,,:lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting thread mate you have now given me an idea what to do with a bit of space iv found :lol2: 5ft x 4ft x 2ft 
likeing the build so far mate and cheers for the idea (hope you don't mind me pinching some idea's mate!!!) :lol2:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

looking good keep the updates coming


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres an update on the viv god it takes a lot of time and money:lol2:
Respect to those who do this to all their vivs:2thumb:
you can compare how far its come thru page 1 and 2
All temp equiptment is digital as well as thermostat.
The caves have been achieved by placing card in an arch shape.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

its coming along nicley cnt wai to see finish product


----------



## Fuko (Oct 10, 2008)

looking good, cant wait for more updates and finished viv.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

it looks like theyre be very happy in there when are you getting them


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

martin day said:


> it looks like theyre be very happy in there when are you getting them


Already got em mate:mf_dribble:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Looking good! Does take a fair bit of time though doesn't it... :whistling2:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

HadesDragons said:


> Looking good! Does take a fair bit of time though doesn't it... :whistling2:[/quot
> 
> 
> Sure does:lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

well done up to now, its quite fun doing them. i really like doing rockscapes. adds a whole new dimension to the hobby.

Did you really pay £55 pound for the TC2? i got two of them for £58 delivered at the begining of the year. from germany though, but they are great stats. you can get all of the support manuals from the lucky reptile website. soyou dont have to worry if you loose the instructions.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

looking great so far,well done on your hard work,
it really is going to pay off.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

looks good


----------



## DANthirty (Oct 19, 2008)

nice one cant wait to see the finished product


----------

